# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: rss tinker

## nima.n

سلام.
من يك كد مي خوام كه  اين كد از  روي آر اس اس صدا كنه و موضوعات آر اس اس رو به صورت تايپي بنويسه.

مثال :  مثل سايت http://pnuyazd.ac.ir/news.php بخش بالاش نوشته " اخبار تازه  "

براي وردپرس.

در كل  rss tinker  مي خوام. 
پلاگين و افزونه نمي خوام ها . كد مي خوام

ممنون ميشم

----------


## raziee

ببین اینا بدردت میخوره:
How to *read RSS* feed using *jQuery* - Stack Overflow 
*Reading RSS* feed using *jQuery* · craigslist *rss* feed · How Can I expose *RSS* Syndication Feed through WCF Web Service to *JQuery* client *...*
*----------------------------------*
How To: Build a Simple *RSS* Reader with *JQuery* | Visualrinse *...* 
24 Sep 2008 *...* I've been searching for a *jquery* based *RSS* reader so thanks for that. *...* For anyone *reading* this you might alos want to check out the *...*
---------------------
*RSS* From *jquery* - CodingForums.com 
3 posts - 2 authors - Last post: 15 Oct 2008
*RSS* From *jquery* JavaScript frameworks. *...* Before you post, *read* our: Rules & Posting Guidelines. Thread Tools, Rate Thread *...*
--------------
Free parse *rss with jquery* Download - script software 
Free parse *rss with jquery* Download - script software at WareSeeker.com - Plugins EasySlide is a small plugins for the *jQuery*-JavaScript-Library .

----------


## nima.n

ممنون دوست عزيز. يك چيزي ميگم فقط نخندين ها.
من كلا" كار با  jquery
رو ياد ندارم.
مثلا" ميشه بگين چطوري بايد باهاش كار كنم؟

مثلا" نوشته 



> var xmlDoc = request.responseXML;try // Build Markers, if available{    var markers = xmlDoc.getElementsByTagName("marker") ;    for ( var i = 0; i < markers.length ; i++ )    {        var point = {            markers[i].getAttribute("lat")),            markers[i].getAttribute("lng")        };    }} catch(e) {}


خوب اينو الان بايد بزارم تو قالب؟

----------


## raziee

> خوب اينو الان بايد بزارم تو قالب؟


در تگ اسکریپت بنویسید.
برای کار با جی کوئری نیاز هست java script رو بلد باشید(حد اقل اینکه بدونید چگونه باید استفاده کرد.)

----------

